# the house



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

the houses painted by
paul in
watercouler


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice colours, theme and trees, just a bit off with perspective.

Try and practice a few roads or cliffs until you can get it working right, I also struggle with hills/buildings and need to practise my vanishing points more.


----------

